# Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz



## RyzA (22. September 2019)

*Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*

Moin!


Ich habe gestern auf "Arte" eine interessante Doku zum Thema gesehen.
Der Stand der Hirnforschung und Visionen einige Forscher welche noch wie Sci-Fi anmuten.
Hier mal der Link zur Doku: Das Raetsel des kuenstlichen Hirns | ARTE

Manche Forscher und Unternehmer träumen davon, ähnlich wie im Film "Replicas", dass Bewußtsein in ein künstliches Gehirn zu übertragen.
Sie wollen ihr Gehirn und somit den Ist-Zustand konservieren und wenn die Technik so weit ist, dann alle Daten übertragen lassen.
Und sich somit unsterblich machen.

Ich finde das ist ein spannendes Thema. Wie denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*

Das ist alles Nonsens.
Der Mensch hat null Ahnung, wie das Gehirn funktioniert und wenn man null Ahnung hat, sollte man nicht an etwas herum schlossern, von dem man null Ahnung hat.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*

Naja, 0 Ahnung stimmt ja nicht. Guck dir mal die Doku an.
Klar ist noch vieles ungelöst,  oder nur ansatzweise, aber die haben schon ordentliche Fortschritte gemacht.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*

Der Mensch hat herausgefunden, wo das Sprachzentrum ist. Das wars dann aber auch schon.
Wo und wie Informationen gespeichert werden, ist ein Rätsel und wird auch eins bleiben.
Genauso wird man nie in Erfahrung bringen, wo das "Bewusstsein" ist.
Das merkt man ja schon bei Alzheimer. Man weiß, was das in etwa auslöst, kann aber nichts dagegen machen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*

Künstliche Intelligenz? 
Der Mensch schaut mit Teleskope ins Weltall um intelligentes Leben zu finden und wählt sich als Staatsoberhaupt einen Trump aus. 
Das sagt doch im Grunde alles wohin uns künstliche Intelligenz führen wird.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Mensch hat herausgefunden, wo das Sprachzentrum ist. Das wars dann aber auch schon.


Auch die Funktionen andere Hirnareale sind bekannt.



> Wo und wie Informationen gespeichert werden, ist ein Rätsel und wird auch eins bleiben.
> Genauso wird man nie in Erfahrung bringen, wo das "Bewusstsein" ist.


"Nie"... - es ist alles nur eine Frage der Zeit.

Außerdem weiß man im Groben schon welche Bereiche für das Gedächtnis zuständig sind


> *Anatomische Grobstrukturen*
> 
> Den verschiedenen Arten des Gedächtnisses werden heute bestimmte Gehirnregionen zugeordnet. Die Zuordnungen konnten durch Vergleiche von Gedächtnisstörungen bei lokalisierten Schädigungen des Gehirns (etwa durch Schlaganfall) vorgenommen werden.
> 
> ...


 Quelle: Gedaechtnis – Wikipedia




> Das merkt man ja schon bei Alzheimer. Man weiß, was das in etwa auslöst, kann aber nichts dagegen machen.


Noch nicht.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*

Meine Fresse. 
"_Das Langzeitgedächtnis hingegen gründet auf einem Zusammenwirken des Cortex und zahlreicher subkortikaler Bereiche._"

Das hört sich nach -- ich hab zwar keine Ahnung, aber irgendwas muss ich sagen, damit ich weiterhin Forschungsgelder bekomme -- an.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*

Guck dir einfach mal die Doku an. Die hast du glaube ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



RyzA schrieb:


> Guck dir einfach mal die Doku an. Die hast du glaube ich noch nicht gesehen.



Ich hab eine Menge Dokus zu dem Thema gesehen und bisher war alles nur Rätselraten und Hoffen. 
Künstliche Intelligenz, die die gleichen Fähigkeiten besitzen wie der Mensch, wird es nie geben.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Menge Dokus zu dem Thema gesehen und bisher war alles nur Rätselraten und Hoffen.


Aber diese noch nicht! 



> Künstliche Intelligenz, die die gleichen Fähigkeiten besitzen wie der Mensch, wird es nie geben.


Ich glaube schon... ist wie gesagt nur eine Frage der Zeit.

Es gibt einige Bereiche da sind K.I.s uns heute schon weit überlegen.
Das menschliche Gehirn kann mehr paralell verarbeiten... das ist der große Vorteil.
Aber künstliche neuronale Netzwerke werden immer komplexer und irgendwann auch dazu in der Lage sein.

*Edit:* ein Forscher in der Doku hat außerdem gesagt "Die Funktionsweise des menschlichen Gehirns ist keine Zauberei!" - und genauso sehe ich das auch.
Es ist sehr komplex ohne Frage aber man versteht davon immer mehr.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt einige Bereiche da sind K.I.s uns heute schon weit überlegen.



Wo denn?
Und sag jetzt nicht beim Schach Spiel, denn dafür brauchst du keine künstliche Intelligenz.



RyzA schrieb:


> Das menschliche Gehirn kann mehr paralell verarbeiten... das ist der große Vorteil.
> Aber künstliche neuronale Netzwerke werden immer komplexer und irgendwann auch dazu in der Lage sein.



Der Mensch macht das vor allem mit einer TDP von 15 Watt und das schafft kein Supercomputer. 



RyzA schrieb:


> *Edit:* ein Forscher in der Doku hat außerdem gesagt "Die Funktionsweise des menschlichen Gehirns ist keine Zauberei!" - und genauso sehe ich das auch.
> Es ist sehr komplex ohne Frage aber man versteht davon immer mehr.



Das Gehirn ist auch keine Zauberei, aber das Gehirn ist eine Entwicklung der Evolution. Das merkt man in vielen Bereichen und das ist etwas, das ein Computer nie schaffen wird.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo denn?
> Und sag jetzt nicht beim Schach Spiel, denn dafür brauchst du keine künstliche Intelligenz.


Hochfrequenzhandel z.B. und andere Algorithmen.





> Der Mensch macht das vor allem mit einer TDP von 15 Watt und das schafft kein Supercomputer.


Die Effizienz ist ja nochmal ein anderes Thema.





> Das Gehirn ist auch keine Zauberei, aber das Gehirn ist eine Entwicklung der Evolution. Das merkt man in vielen Bereichen und das ist etwas, das ein Computer nie schaffen wird.


Wenn man irgendwann eine sehr gute  K.I. erschaffen hat, wird die sich selber weiter entwickeln.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



RyzA schrieb:


> Hochfrequenzhandel z.B. und andere Algorithmen.



Ja, eben Algorithmen. Aber was hat das mit künstliche Intelligenz zu tun?
Und wieso ist das gut? Ich würde den Aktienmarkt wieder analogisieren, damit der Mist aufhört. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn man irgendwann eine sehr gute  K.I. erschaffen hat, wird die sich selber weiter entwickeln.



Man wird immer nur Algorithmen aneinander reihen aber niemals eine künstliche Intelligenz erschaffen.
Unter Intelligenz verstehe ich etwas, das lernen kann, das Erfahrungen sammelt. Ein Mensch kann das. Der kann lernen und sich verbessern. Ein Computer wird da nie können.
Ein Computer wird niemals Sarkasmus erkennen oder verstehen.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, eben Algorithmen. Aber was hat das mit künstliche Intelligenz zu tun?


Naja, die bilden softwareseitig die Grundlage, oder nicht?


> Und wieso ist das gut?


Ich habe mit keinem Wort erwähnt das es ich das gut finde.

Nur werden da innerhalb von Sekundenbruchteilen "Entscheidungen" getroffen. So schnell kommt kein Mensch mehr mit.



> Man wird immer nur Algorithmen aneinander reihen aber niemals eine künstliche Intelligenz erschaffen.
> Unter Intelligenz verstehe ich etwas, das lernen kann, das Erfahrungen sammelt. Ein Mensch kann das. Der kann lernen und sich verbessern. Ein Computer wird da nie können.
> Ein Computer wird niemals Sarkasmus erkennen oder verstehen.


Mit "Deep Learning" soll das möglich werden. Und verschiedenen Erkennungssystemen.

Edit: 



> *IQ-Test von KI*
> 
> Die chinesischen Forscher Feng Liu, Yong Shi und Ying Liu haben im Sommer 2017 Intelligenztests mit öffentlich und kostenlos zugänglichen schwachen KIs wie etwa Google KI oder Apples Siri und weiteren durchgeführt. Im Maximum erreichten diese KIs einen Wert von etwa 47. Ein Wert von 100 würde dem durchschnittlichen Menschen entsprechen. Mit einem Wert von 47 ist die KI nach ICD-10 mit einer Mittelgradigen Intelligenzminderung einzuordnen. Bereits 2014 wurden ähnliche Tests durchgeführt, bei denen die KIs noch im Maximum den Wert 27 erreichten.


 Quelle: Kuenstliche Intelligenz – Wikipedia

Ich finde das schon bemerkenswert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*

Ich muss Thresh insofern zustimmen, dass wir wirklich sehr, SEHR wenig wissen darüber wie wir als biologische Einheit funktionieren - das gehirn ist dabei noch mit das komplizierteste und unbekannteste Organ. Natürlich gibts tonnenweise Forschung und grundlegende Zusammenhänge, Regionen, Interaktionen sind schon bekannt - aber wir können noch immer die einfachsten Fragen nicht abschließend beantworten (Wie funktioniert das Gedächtnis genau, woher kommen Gefühle, warum gibt es die überhaupt, warum schlafen wir, warum träumen wir, was ist Bewusstsein, woher kommt Kreativität und so weiter).

Künstliche Intelligenz ist auch noch ganz am Anfang und wird irgendwann sehr mächtig werden (hoffentlich im Sinne von gut für uns und nicht Skynet), da würde ich auch nicht das Wort "nie" verwenden beispielsweise bzgl. Sarkasmus (ich bin mir sicher in 20 Jahren können Computer das besser als mancher Mensch hier... ) aber auch hier - KI ist momentan einfach brutalst overhyped. Jeder will KI haben und alle machen DeepLearning und das auch an Stellen wo es völliger Unsinn ist. Ich kenne einige Leute die in großen Firmen mit solchen Dingen arbeiten sollen oder an Unis daran forschen sollen... und das aktuell vorherrschende Meinungsbild dieser Leute ist "ich muss das machen weil wenn "KI" im Antrag vorkommt Forschungsgelder kommen obwohl klassische Numerik hier viel aussichtsreicher wäre" und "wir sind weg von DL weil die Systeme viel zu unzuverlässig sind" und so weiter.


Insgesamt ist das ein spannendes Thema aber man sollte aufpassen dass man sich nicht zu sehr darin verrennt. KI kann in manchen Spezialthemen sehr gute Dienste leisten (wir nutzen es beruflich beispielsweise für Bildanalyse in der Wekstoffprüfung, funktioniert sehr gut und hatte zur Folge dass wir auf der Arbeit ne 2080Ti dafür haben was mich als nicht-TI-Besitzer etwas triggert ()) aber es ist nicht das Allheilmittel für das viele es halten die noch nie ernsthaft damit zu tun hatten.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



RyzA schrieb:


> Mit "Deep Learning" soll das möglich werden. Und verschiedenen Erkennungssystemen.



Das ganze erinnert an den Fusionsreator,
Seit 70 Jahren sagen uns alle, dass in 20 Jahren der Fusionsreaktor Energie erzeugen wird.
Auch in 100 Jahren wird es keinen Fusionsreaktor geben, der Energie erzeugen wird.
Und bei künstliche Intelligenz ist es das gleiche. Warte mal 50 Jahren ab und dann siehst du, dass sich nichts geändert hat.
Aneinanderreihung von Algorithmen hat nichts mit Intelligenz zu tun. Jeder Kraken wird immer mehr drauf haben.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> (Wie funktioniert das Gedächtnis genau, woher kommen Gefühle, warum gibt es die überhaupt, warum schlafen wir, warum träumen wir, was ist Bewusstsein, woher kommt Kreativität und so weiter).



Sowas wie Gefühle würde ich immer mit Evolution erklären. Ohne Gefühle wären wir als Spezies schon lange ausgestorben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



Threshold schrieb:


> Auch in 100 Jahren wird es keinen Fusionsreaktor geben, der Energie erzeugen wird.



Doch, den gibt es bereits (schon seit einigen Jahren). Die Kunst ist, den Zustand mehr als ein paar Sekunden aufrecht zu erhalten und wesentlich mehr Energie abzugeben als für den Prozess eingesetzt werden muss. ITER hat aktuell das Ziel, 400 Sekunden bei 10-facher Energieausbeute zu erreichen, der nachfolger soll mehrere Stunden das 30-fache schaffen.
Die "Fusionskonstante" von wegen "in 30 Jahren" (oder warens 50?) ist bereits zusammengebrochen da es seit vielen jahren funktionierende Tokamaks gibt. Nur eben nicht großtechnisch und dauerhaft einsetzbare - davon sind wir aber eher noch 15 Jahre weg als 50.

Natürlich sind das alles Techniken (sowohl Fusion als auch KI) die am Anfang sind uns Jahrzehnte der Forschung und Entwicklung bedürfen bis sie so gut sind, dass der Normalsterbliche einen tatsächlich großen direkten Nutzen davon hat. Aber das waren andere Techniken auch (Automobil, Flugzeuge, Raumfahrt, Telefon, Internet, Bildschirme, Laser, Medikamente, die Liste ist endlos) - da hat man auch viele jahrzehnte gebraucht bis es brauchbar/nutzvoll/sinnvoll war. So wirds bei Fusion und KI auch laufen sofern wir uns nicht vorher selbst vernichtet haben. Das passiert vielleicht alles nicht mehr in der Lebenszeit von uns (sofern man schon etwas älter ist) aber dass das alles ja niemals was wird ist eine Denkweise, bei der schon unzählige Menschen in den letzten Hunderten Jahren falsch gelegen haben.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Doch, den gibt es bereits (schon seit einigen Jahren). Die Kunst ist, den Zustand mehr als ein paar Sekunden aufrecht zu erhalten.
> Die "Fusionskonstante" von wegen "in 30 Jahren" (oder warens 50?) ist bereits zusammengebrochen da es seit vielen jahren funktionierende Fusionsreaktoren gibt. Nur eben nicht großtechnisch und dauerhaft einsetzbare - davon sind wir aber eher noch 15 Jahre weg als 50.



Och menno -- wenn ich sage, dass es keinen gibt, dann meine ich natürlich immer kommerziell und keine Forschungsreaktoren, die mal was für ein paar Sekunden halten können. 
Sofern ich richtig informiert bin, hat der Reaktor am Forschungszentrum Jülich mal 7 Sekunden geschafft. Allerdings musste dafür deutlich mehr Energie reingeballert werden als in die 7 Sekunden wieder raus kam.
Ich verfolge die Entwicklung ja und bin natürlich auch am ITER dran und das ist auch ein Fass ohne Boden.
Abgesehen davon dass du eine Menge Energie brauchst um einen Fusionsreaktor anzuwerfen.
Es ist im Prinzip wie mit der Fussionsbombe. Um die zu zünden brauchst du eine Atombombe.
Um den Fusionsreaktor anzuwerfen, musst du nebenan ein Atomkraftwerk stehen haben.
Dazu brauchst du noch sehr kluge Köpfe um die Fusion aufrecht halten zu können. Und da sind wir beim nächsten Problem. Nur hochentwickelte Länder könnten sich sowas leisten.
Wir brauchen aber Energieproduktion, die weltweit genutzt werden kann, mit möglichst wenig Aufwand.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Natürlich sind das alles Techniken (sowohl Fusion als auch KI) die am Anfang sind uns Jahrzehnte der Forschung und Entwicklung bedürfen bis sie so gut sind, dass der Normalsterbliche einen tatsächlich großen direkten Nutzen davon hat. Aber das waren andere Techniken auch (Automobil, Flugzeuge, Raumfahrt, Telefon, Internet, Bildschirme, Laser, Medikamente, die Liste ist endlos) - da hat man auch viele jahrzehnte gebraucht bis es brauchbar/nutzvoll/sinnvoll war. So wirds bei Fusion und KI auch laufen sofern wir uns nicht vorher selbst vernichtet haben. Das passiert vielleicht alles nicht mehr in der Lebenszeit von uns (sofern man schon etwas älter ist) aber dass das alles ja niemals was wird ist eine Denkweise, bei der schon unzählige Menschen in den letzten Hunderten Jahren falsch gelegen haben.



Wie gesagt, seit den 50er wird an der Fusion geforscht und ich will nicht wissen, wie viel Geld da schon versenkt wurde. Das Geld hätte man in den 50er schon in die Entwicklung von Windkraft stecken können -- aber ich will nicht abschweifen.


----------



## Teacup (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, eben Algorithmen. Aber was hat das mit künstliche Intelligenz zu tun?
> Und wieso ist das gut? Ich würde den Aktienmarkt wieder analogisieren, damit der Mist aufhört.
> 
> Man wird immer nur Algorithmen aneinander reihen aber niemals eine künstliche Intelligenz erschaffen.
> ...



Es gibt doch gar keine allgemeingültige Definition von Intelligenz. 
Es gibt aber mehr als genug Demonstrationen von Systemen, die allein auf Grund von einfachem "richtig/falsch" oder "höher = besser" Feedback ihre Arbeitsweise angepasst haben und das auch enorm schnell.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aneinanderreihung von Algorithmen hat nichts mit Intelligenz zu tun. Jeder Kraken wird immer mehr drauf haben.


Wenn die Algorithmen lernfähig sind schon.
Man muß ja eine Software dafür entwickeln. Anders gehts nicht.

In unseren Gehirn ist das Bewußtsein quasi  die Software bzw das Betriebssystem.
Und jeder Denkprozess  eine Art Programmierung.
Weil dort bestimmte Schaltzustände vorgenommen werden.
Entscheidend ist welche Neuronen aktiv sind und mit welchen anderen sie verknüpft sind.


----------



## Two-Face (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*

Das Bewusstsein hat sich aber evolutionär herausgebildet. Das Leben ist grundsätzlich auf Selbsterhaltung und Fortpflanzung hin programmiert, beides sind individuelle Triebe, mit Hormonen gesteuert.
Ein Computer hat keine "Triebe", er tut das, was andere ihm einprogrammiert haben. Einen eigenen Willen kann so eine Maschine streng genommen nicht entwickeln.^^


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das Bewusstsein hat sich aber evolutionär herausgebildet. Das Leben ist grundsätzlich auf Selbsterhaltung und Fortpflanzung hin programmiert, beides sind individuelle Triebe, mit Hormonen gesteuert.


Für Selbsterhaltung und Fortpflanzung braucht es kein Bewußtsein. Das kann jeder Einzeller.

Bewußtsein entsteht in komplexeren Gehirnen und ab gewissen Intelligenzstufen.



> Einen eigenen Willen kann so eine Maschine streng genommen nicht entwickeln.^^


Wenn die K.I. mal in der Lage sein wird sich zu reflektieren bestimmt.


----------



## Two-Face (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*

Öhm, du hast doch aber vorhin geschrieben, dass das Bewusstsein die "Software" für das Gehirn sei. Also geht es doch ohne?


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ein Computer hat keine "Triebe", er tut das, was andere ihm einprogrammiert haben. Einen eigenen Willen kann so eine Maschine streng genommen nicht entwickeln.^^



Da gibts mehrere Theorien dazu.
Eine stimmt mit dir überein - egal wie leistungsfähig PCs werden sie können keine Emotionen entwickeln.
Die andere Theorie behauptet Emotionen, Bewusstsein und so weiter entstehen automatisch wenn eine Einheit ausreichend komplex wird. Das bedeutet, ein ausreichend komplexer Computer MUSS sogar Emotionen entwickeln.

Was davon stimmt wird die Generation nach uns ggf. erleben.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, du hast doch aber vorhin geschrieben, dass das Bewusstsein die "Software" für das Gehirn sei. Also geht es doch ohne?


Klar geht es auch ohne Bewußtsein. Ist halt von der Komplexität abhängig.

Wie soll man denn sonst das Bewußtsein mit Software vergleichen?




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die andere Theorie behauptet Emotionen, Bewusstsein und so weiter entstehen automatisch wenn eine Einheit ausreichend komplex wird. Das bedeutet, ein ausreichend komplexer Computer MUSS sogar Emotionen entwickeln.
> 
> Was davon stimmt wird die Generation nach uns ggf. erleben.


Ich denke es muß nicht zwangsläufig Emotionen entwickeln. Ähnlich wie Data in Star Trek.
Aber er hat auch noch einen "Emotionschip". Nur knallt er damit immer durch wenn der aktiv ist. 
Deswegen lassen sie ihn lieber weg.

Wenn aber jemand mal sein oder ein Bewußtsein in ein künstliches Gehirn überträgt, dann wohl auch mit Emotionen.


----------



## Two-Face (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*

Software ist aber ein fest vorprogrammierter Algorithmus. 
"Wenn dies, tue das. Wenn dies nicht, tue das. Wenn dies, tue das nicht. Wenn dies nicht, tue das nicht. Wenn dies, dann dies und wiederum das nicht usw. usf..."
Als Mensch mit eigenem Bewusstsein kann ich aber auch mal dies nicht tun oder tun, wenn ich weiß, dass es falsch ist. Ich kann mich zum Beispiel zusaufen obwohl ich weiß, dass Alkohol schädlich ist. Ich kann auch einfach mal nicht zur Arbeit gehen, wenn ich keinen Bock habe. Bewusst der Tatsache, dass ich gefeuert werde. Macht keinen Sinn dies zu tun, ich kann es aber trotzdem.

Ein Computer tut nur das, was ihm gesagt wird - er "denkt" nicht wie wir, sondern rechnet. Was anderes kann er gar nicht. Er kann Entscheidungen nicht nach moralsichen oder emotionalen Urteilen bewerten. Selbst Data hat eine Bestimmung für sich - nämlich _menschlich_ zu werden. Was passiert, wenn man einfach einen "Emotionschip" in einen Computer einbaut, der gar nicht weiß, wie man mit Emotionen umzugehen hat, hat man ja gut an Lore gesehen. Der ist schlicht wahnsinnig geworden...


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ein Computer tut nur das, was ihm gesagt wird - er "denkt" nicht wie wir, sondern rechnet. Was anderes kann er gar nicht. Er kann Entscheidungen nicht nach moralsichen oder emotionalen Urteilen bewerten.



Und was macht dich so sicher, dass moralische und emotionale Routinen nicht nur nicht programmierbar sind sondern nicht sogar eigenständig entwickelt werden können wenn Algorithmen sich selbst verändern können/dürfen und extrem viel Rechenleistung da ist? 

Bereits heute entwickelt man an Techniken die einem selbstfahrenden Auto die Entscheidungsmöglichkeit geben sollen in einer Situation die unweigerlich für eine person zum Unfall führt zu entscheiden ob der Fahrer gerettet werden soll und man über das Kind fährt das auf die Straße gefallen ist oder ob das Kind gerettet werden soll und das Auto in den Baum daneben kracht und den Fahrer verletzt.
Jetzt stell dir vor diese Situation passiert Millionen mal und alle Autos sind selbstfahrend und miteinander vernetzt und haben tonnenweise Teraflops und dürfen "lernen" (=sich selbst ändern). Die Entscheidung wie das Auto sich in solch einer Situation verhält wird davon beeinflusst werden - das ist dann bereits eine "moralische" Entscheidung.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*

Ich schätze Emotionen haben sich im Laufe der Evolution durch Neurofeedbacks entwickelt über die Sinnesorgane und dem Körper.
Außerdem, bei höher entwickelten Spezies, durch das zusammenleben in sozialen Gruppen.

Eine höherentwickelte K.I. muß nicht zwangsläufig Emotionen haben. Diese können nämlich objektive Entscheidungen auch negativ beeinflussen.
Wenn eine K.I. mal selbstständig sein und agieren sollte und anstrebt so wie ihr Schöpfer zu werden, möchte sich aber bestimmt Emotionen haben.
Oder sie sieht  Emotionen als Fehler/Makel... wäre auch möglich. Und strebt (absolute) Perfektion an.


----------



## Two-Face (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*

Ich wüsste nicht, dass die KI in einem selbstfahrendem Auto was anderes zu entscheiden hätte, als wen ich über den Haufen fahre und wen nicht und wie ich Geschwindigkeit an Kurven anpassen muss.
Muss sich ein Auto fortpflanzen? Nicht das ich wüsste. Meines Erfahrungsschatzes nach stammen die alle aus der Fabrik.
Ernähren muss sich ein Fahrzeug ebenfalls nicht selber, sein Besitzer betankt es ja schließlich.

Emotionen hängen beim Menschen stark mit Botenstoffen zusammen. Gibt es bei einem Computer schlicht nicht, eine KI kann nicht depressiv werden oder sich ein eine andere KI "verlieben".
Emotionen haben in der Logik eines Computer schlicht keinen Platz. Man kann ihnen einprogrammieren, dass z.B. im Falle der Fahrzeug-KI das Überfahren von Kindern schwerwiegender ist, als das von Erwachsenen (warum erinnert mich das ganze grade so an _I, Robot_?), genauso kann ihnen aber befehlen, Menschen gezielt umzubringen, zu Zwecken von militärischen "Killer-Robotern" (warum erinnert mich das jetzt wieder an _Terminator_?)


----------



## Gamer090 (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*

Künstliche Intelligenz gibt es schon lange nur so wirklich "Intelligent" ist noch nix davon, bis jetzt können die ganzen KI's gerade mal ein paar wenige Dinge sehr gut, mehr nicht. Mit Intelligenz hat das doch kaum was zu tun, eine richtige Intelligenz kann Denken und auch mal Dinge selbst erlernen. 

Was das Kopieren von Hirnen angeht, also da sind wir noch weiter entfernt als bei einer echten KI, warten wir mal 100 Jahre dann sind wir vielleicht soweit  Ich habe zwar schon gelesen das Personen mit gewissen Behinderungen, ein Gerät aufgesetzt wurde auf den Kopf um bestimmte Hirnareale mit Sensoren zu überwachen. Sie konnten dann tatsächlich ein paar Dinge nur mit der Hilfe der Gedanken steuern, aber ist schon zu lange her das ich noch weiss wie genau das abgelaufen ist.


----------



## Teacup (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Software ist aber ein fest vorprogrammierter Algorithmus.
> "Wenn dies, tue das. Wenn dies nicht, tue das. Wenn dies, tue das nicht. Wenn dies nicht, tue das nicht. Wenn dies, dann dies und wiederum das nicht usw. usf..."
> Als Mensch mit eigenem Bewusstsein kann ich aber auch mal dies nicht tun oder tun, wenn ich weiß, dass es falsch ist. Ich kann mich zum Beispiel zusaufen obwohl ich weiß, dass Alkohol schädlich ist. Ich kann auch einfach mal nicht zur Arbeit gehen, wenn ich keinen Bock habe. Bewusst der Tatsache, dass ich gefeuert werde. Macht keinen Sinn dies zu tun, ich kann es aber trotzdem.
> 
> Ein Computer tut nur das, was ihm gesagt wird - er "denkt" nicht wie wir, sondern rechnet. Was anderes kann er gar nicht. Er kann Entscheidungen nicht nach moralsichen oder emotionalen Urteilen bewerten. Selbst Data hat eine Bestimmung für sich - nämlich _menschlich_ zu werden. Was passiert, wenn man einfach einen "Emotionschip" in einen Computer einbaut, der gar nicht weiß, wie man mit Emotionen umzugehen hat, hat man ja gut an Lore gesehen. Der ist schlicht wahnsinnig geworden...



Komische Beispiele für Intelligenz .

Es ist doch aber auch einer der großen philosophischen Überlegungen, ob Du Dich wirklich so entschieden hast weil Du es bewusst wolltest, oder ob die Entscheidung schon getroffen wurde bevor sie Dir bewusst wurde.

Die ganze Emotionsgeschichte und Diskussion ob eine KI schon eine KI ist, weil sie ganz persönlichen Ansprüchen genügen muss ist doch müßig.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht, dass die KI in einem selbstfahrendem Auto was anderes zu entscheiden hätte, als wen ich über den Haufen fahre und wen nicht und wie ich Geschwindigkeit an Kurven anpassen muss.
> Muss sich ein Auto fortpflanzen? Nicht das ich wüsste. Meines Erfahrungsschatzes nach stammen die alle aus der Fabrik.
> Ernähren muss sich ein Fahrzeug ebenfalls nicht selber, sein Besitzer betankt es ja schließlich.



Das stimmt zwar aber du denkst zu kurz. Ein Netzwerk selbstfahrender Autos hat durchaus ein Interesse daran, möglichst wenige Menschen zu verletzen und im Zweifel diejenigen zu präferieren die noch im gebärfähigen Alter sind - denn eine ausreichend schlaue KI "weiß", dass es die Menschen sind die die Autos bauen und brauchen. Natürlich muss dieses Verhalten zunächst einprogrammiert werden (das wird selbstverständlich geschehen, ein selbstfahrendes Auto soll ja niemanden plattmachen) und das netzwerk muss Zugriff auf externe Informationen haben um erkennen zu können welches Verhalten welche Auswirkungen auf Umgebung und menschen und andere Autos hat. Aber da wir heute ja schon Kühlschränke und Toaster mit IoT ausstatten ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis solche KI-Netzwerke jeden Furz von uns wissen.

Und ja, die Erinnerung an Terminator ist nicht so falsch - denn ein solches System würde (im Gegensatz zum Menschen) als nächste Evolutionsstufe schnell bemerken wo wir uns destruktiv verhalten und dieses Verhalten eindämmen wollen. Entweder durch "erzieherische Maßnahmen" uns gegenüber oder, im Falle von bis dahin vollautomatischen Fabriken und entsprechend gesicherter Selbstreplikation ohne Notwenigkeit von Menschen, indem man die destruktiven Menschen entfernt.
Bis dahin bleibt zu hoffen, dass Emotionen ausreichend entwickelt worden sind um die Auslöschung der Menschen als logischen Schritt zur Rettung des Planeten abzuwenden.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar schon gelesen das Personen mit gewissen Behinderungen, ein Gerät aufgesetzt wurde auf den Kopf um bestimmte Hirnareale mit Sensoren zu überwachen. Sie konnten dann tatsächlich ein paar Dinge nur mit der Hilfe der Gedanken steuern, aber ist schon zu lange her das ich noch weiss wie genau das abgelaufen ist.


In der von mir verlinkten Doku im Startbeitrag steuert ein Affe einen Rollstuhl nur mit seinen Gedanken.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



RyzA schrieb:


> In der von mir verlinkten Doku im Startbeitrag steuert ein Affe einen Rollstuhl nur mit seinen Gedanken.



Genau sowas meinte ich, aber ich vermute das wir trotzdem nicht so schnell das Hirn zu 100% kopieren werden können um es einfach in ein anderes Hirn einzuprogrammieren und damit den Menschen zu klonen wie er vorher war.


----------



## Two-Face (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber da wir heute ja schon Kühlschränke und Toaster mit IoT ausstatten ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis solche KI-Netzwerke jeden Furz von uns wissen.


Der Unterschied ist aber, dass Kühlschränke und Toaster und selbstfahrende KfZs nicht miteinander sondern - wenn überhaupt - nur untereinander vernetzt sind.
Aber mal angenommen wenn:
Könnte dies dann in der Praxis dazu führen, dass das selbstfahrende Auto, nur mal rein hypothetisch, lieber ein Kind als einen Toaster überfäht? 

Jetzt mal ein primitives Gedankenexperiment:
KI wird grundsätzlich nur zu dem Zweck geschaffen, dem Menschen zu dienen - in jedweder Form. Im Prinzip lässt sich das aber alles auf Mathematik runterbrechen. Es macht für einen Computer keinen Unterschied, ob jetzt eine Wahrscheinlichkeit ausgerechnet werden muss oder das Alter einer auf der Fahrbahn befindlichen Person. Oder das Wetter für die nächsten drei Tage oder wie viele Züge es noch bei einer Schachpartie zum Matt braucht oder wie viele Aktien an wie vielen Börsen abgewickelt werden. 

Was wenn nun zwei Kinder auf der Fahrbahn stehen und nur eines davon nicht überfahren werden kann und die Möglichkeit genau 50:50 liegt? Rast er dann einfach weiter, weil die Rechenzeit nicht ausgereicht hat, um eine Entscheidung zu treffen?


----------



## Teacup (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*

Im schlimmsten Fall der Fälle kann man eine Zufallszahl nehmen


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist aber, dass Kühlschränke und Toaster und selbstfahrende KfZs nicht miteinander sondern - wenn überhaupt - nur untereinander vernetzt sind.



Aktuell ist das so...
Und vor 10 Jahren war auch noch kein Smartphone mit Kameras und Staubsaugern und heizungssystemen vernetzt die ihre Daten alle auf vernetzten Cloudservern haben.

Bitte seid nicht so naiv zu glauben, dass es noch irgendwelche harten Grenzen in der Informationstechnik gibt was Daten angeht. Jede ausreichend gute KI kann in 20 Jahren in den weiten des Internets jede Information finden die sie haben will. Ob sies darf oder nicht. Dein Auto wird genau wie deine Krankenversicherung, dein Arbeitgeber, dein Toaster und Alexa5.0 wissen, was du im Kühlschrank hast, was du wann wie oft isst, wie schwer du deswegen bisst (IoT-Waage...) und wie hoch dein Herzinfarktrisiko ist - und "böse" KIs werden entscheiden ob sie lieber ein gesundes 12-jähriges Mädchen überfahren oder dich 40-jährigen, übergewichtigen Kerl der nur Bier und Ketchup im Kühlschrank hat in den Baum ranzen lassen (man verzeihe das böse Beispiel^^) - da haste schlechte karten.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und was macht dich so sicher, dass moralische und emotionale Routinen nicht nur nicht programmierbar sind sondern nicht sogar eigenständig entwickelt werden können wenn Algorithmen sich selbst verändern können/dürfen und extrem viel Rechenleistung da ist?



Warum sollte sich ein Algorithmus selbst verändern? Und wie soll das passieren?
Der Mensch kann auch nur das lernen, was man ihm beibringt. Aber er ist eben Kreativ und kann eben über viele Arten mit seiner Umwelt interagieren.
Ein Computer ist da immer beschränkt.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bereits heute entwickelt man an Techniken die einem selbstfahrenden Auto die Entscheidungsmöglichkeit geben sollen in einer Situation die unweigerlich für eine person zum Unfall führt zu entscheiden ob der Fahrer gerettet werden soll und man über das Kind fährt das auf die Straße gefallen ist oder ob das Kind gerettet werden soll und das Auto in den Baum daneben kracht und den Fahrer verletzt.



Das ist aber Quatsch. Ein Mensch würde nicht auf die Idee kommen abzuwiegen. Er wird sein eigenes Leben immer über das anderer stellen.
Ergo wird auch das selbst fahrende Auto seine Insassen immer bevorzugen. 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Jetzt stell dir vor diese Situation passiert Millionen mal und alle Autos sind selbstfahrend und miteinander vernetzt und haben tonnenweise Teraflops und dürfen "lernen" (=sich selbst ändern). Die Entscheidung wie das Auto sich in solch einer Situation verhält wird davon beeinflusst werden - das ist dann bereits eine "moralische" Entscheidung.



Das selbst fahrende Auto ist reine Utopie und wird sich niemals durchsetzen. Der Mensch ist immer das Kontrollorgan.
Flugzeuge haben auch Autopiloten, aber ich würde nie in ein Flugzeug steigen, in der nicht auch ein Pilot sitzt.


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



Threshold schrieb:


> Warum sollte sich ein Algorithmus selbst verändern? Und wie soll das passieren?
> Der Mensch kann auch nur das lernen, was man ihm beibringt. Aber er ist eben Kreativ und kann eben über viele Arten mit seiner Umwelt interagieren.
> Ein Computer ist da immer beschränkt.


Eine Maschine kann auch erlernen was man ihr beibringt. Bzw was sie als Input bekommt.



> Das ist aber Quatsch. Ein Mensch würde nicht auf die Idee kommen abzuwiegen. Er wird sein eigenes Leben immer über das anderer stellen.
> Ergo wird auch das selbst fahrende Auto seine Insassen immer bevorzugen.


Klar wird man sich und die Insassen bevorzugen. Es geht aber auch noch um andere Beteiligte.




> Das selbst fahrende Auto ist reine Utopie und wird sich niemals durchsetzen. Der Mensch ist immer das Kontrollorgan.
> Flugzeuge haben auch Autopiloten, aber ich würde nie in ein Flugzeug steigen, in der nicht auch ein Pilot sitzt.


Im Auto sitzt ja trotzdem noch der Fahrer.

Aber ganz ehrlich: ich würde auch keinen Computer die Kontrolle über meine Auto übertragen.

Im Flugzeug ist das auch nochmal etwas anderes. Da ist die Verkehrsdichte eine andere und die Umgebung nicht so komplex.
Weil meistens der Luftraum leer ist.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



RyzA schrieb:


> Eine Maschine kann auch erlernen was man ihr beibringt. Bzw was sie als Input bekommt.



Eine Maschine kann lernen?
Mein Toaster wird nie Brot backen können. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Im Flugzeug ist das auch nochmal etwas anderes. Da ist die Verkehrsdichte eine andere und die Umgebung nicht so komplex.
> Weil meistens der Luftraum leer ist.



Der Flugverkehr wird ständig überwacht. Jedes Flugzeug hat einen Transponder.
Man stelle sich vor, jemand fordert das auch fürs Auto.


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



Threshold schrieb:


> Eine Maschine kann lernen?
> Mein Toaster wird nie Brot backen können.


Deep Learning – Wikipedia


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



RyzA schrieb:


> Deep Learning – Wikipedia



Ja, hast du schon mal erwähnt. Ich halte das immer noch für Nonsens.


----------



## Teacup (23. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, hast du schon mal erwähnt. Ich halte das immer noch für Nonsens.



Und zwar weil?


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



Teacup schrieb:


> Und zwar weil?



Hab ich doch schon gesagt. Die Leistung eines menschen wird nie erreicht werden, egal wie groß du deine künstliche Intelligenz noch aufblasen willst.
Jeder Krake wird immer mehr drauf haben.


----------



## Teacup (23. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hab ich doch schon gesagt. Die Leistung eines menschen wird nie erreicht werden, egal wie groß du deine künstliche Intelligenz noch aufblasen willst.
> Jeder Krake wird immer mehr drauf haben.



Und warum würde das Deep Learning zu Nonsens machen?


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



Teacup schrieb:


> Und warum würde das Deep Learning zu Nonsens machen?



Was willst du denn mit künstlicher Intelligenz erreichen?


----------



## Teacup (23. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was willst du denn mit künstlicher Intelligenz erreichen?



Probleme, die für klassische Vorarbeit zu komplex sind, automatisch und individuell parametrisieren und lösen lassen.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



Teacup schrieb:


> Probleme, die für klassische Vorarbeit zu komplex sind, automatisch und individuell parametrisieren und lösen lassen.



Du kannst einem Computer immer nur solche Sachen übertragen, die einen logischen, gleichmäßigen Ablaufen haben.
Aber Dinge, die Kreativität erfordern, wird ein Computer nie hinbekommen.


----------



## compisucher (23. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*

Zusammenfassender Artikel über die Leistungsfähigkeit von KI, Stand heute:
Wie schlau kann KI werden? - LMU Muenchen


----------



## Teacup (23. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst einem Computer immer nur solche Sachen übertragen, die einen logischen, gleichmäßigen Ablaufen haben.
> Aber Dinge, die Kreativität erfordern, wird ein Computer nie hinbekommen.



Was ist Kreativität und wie lange ist gleichmäßig noch gleichmäßig? Und warum macht das DeepLearning zu Nonsens?

Ich unterstelle den KI-Ansätzen nicht, dass da ein zweiter Van Gogh geschaffen wird, ich sehe aber auch nicht menschliches Verhalten als Maßstab dafür, ab wann sowas nützlich wird.


----------



## compisucher (23. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*

Die Ansätze von Deep Learning ist ja schon im Alltag angekommen.

Mein Dienst PKW hat so ein Infrarot Sensor, der mich jetzt schon drei Mal vor Wild gewarnt hat und ich hätte es nicht erkannt.
Der PKW meldet nun an den entsprechenden Stellen, dass die Gefahr von Wildwechsel besteht.
Sehr primitive Geschichte aber eben die Tendenz.

Überall, wo menschliche Wahrnehmung oder Rechenkapazität des Hirns scheitert, wird die KI zumindest ordentlich Unterstützung bieten.

Irgendwann wird es eben so sein, dass KI/Roboter einen Teil menschlichen Handelns ersetzen wird, nicht zwangsweise im emotionalen oder kreativen Bereich.

Aber alleine, dass wir in näherer Zukunft robotische Pflegekräfte haben werden, ist ein Indiz dafür, dass die KI in einem definierten Bereich besser, effizienter und mit Lernalgorithmen letztlich besser die Arbeit bewerkstelligen kann.

Und wenn ich daran denke, dass vor 100 Jahren das Modernste ein 50 PS Flugzeugmotor und die Dampflokomotive war, wissen wir alle nicht, was in weiteren 100 Jahren sein wird.


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*

Wobei ich Kreativität für K.I.s auch nicht völlig ausschließen will.

Erinnert mich an "David" aus "Prometheus" und "Alien: Covenant" welcher auch etwas neues und vollkommenes erschaffen wollte.  Leider war das Resultat nicht so positiv.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



RyzA schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an "David" aus "Prometheus" und "Alien: Covenant" welcher auch etwas neues und vollkommenes erschaffen wollte.  Leider war das Resultat nicht so positiv.



Och neee. 
Ich würde eher Hal nehmen, aus Kubricks 2001. 
Er konnte nicht zugeben, dass er einen Fehler begannen hat und tötete die Besatzung um seine Mission zu vollenden.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2019)

*AW: Hirnforschung, Neurologie, künstliche Intelligenz*



> Technische Zuverlässigkeit müsse gepaart werden mit Standards zum verantwortungsvollen Umgang, um Algorithmen zu hinterfragen und mit KI erzeugte Datenbestände nicht "wild auszuwerten". Beispiel: Ein Algorithmus, der bei der Kreditvergabe Hautfarbe und Bonität als Entscheidungsgrundlage in Beziehung bringt. "Solche Algorithmen wollen wir nicht", sagte Pinkwart.


 Quelle: Forschung - Duesseldorf - Kuenstliche Intelligenz: Forschung an ethischem "TUEV-Siegel" - Wissen - Sueddeutsche.de

Ich frage mich wie die das bei autonom fahrenden Autos realisieren wollen. Incredible Alk hatte ja das Beispiel genannt.


----------

